# Would you de-badge ?



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you was ordering a new car and you had the opportunity to de badge it on the options list, would you consider it?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yup 100%


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Yes as long as no charge


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It depends what the badge said.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

As a rule of thumb, I wouldn't consider de-badging any car which didn't come from the factory with flared wheel arches.

A 2.0 still has the tyres and exhausts of a 2.0, and still looks like a 2.0, badges or not.

Whereas, there is something extraordinarily cool about responding to the question with " _Well.. sort of ... its actually the RS6 version..._ "


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It depends what the badge said.


For example A45 AMG or ST.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Would de badging usually be just the front and rear badges or would it be every where, IE front, rear, sides and interior?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> As a rule of thumb, I wouldn't consider de-badging any car which didn't come from the factory with flared wheel arches.
> 
> A 2.0 still has the tyres and exhausts of a 2.0, and still looks like a 2.0, badges or not.
> 
> Whereas, there is something extraordinarily cool about responding to the question with " _Well.. sort of ... its actually the RS6 version..._ "


 let me try and get my tiny mind through this, if it's a performance variant then de badge as supposed to an ordinary car, right?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

If it says amg, Mx, RSx then no but where it says Audi or just model name or engine size I would then. Didn't realise you meant a complete debadge


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> If it says amg, Mx, RSx then no but where it says Audi or just model name or engine size I would then. Didn't realise you meant a complete debadge


Sorry Kimo, I should have explained better, I always was under the perception that de bageing a performance car would keep people guessing as to whether a performance car is genuine or not, as to not draw to much attention, know what I mean.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Depends on the car, tempted to de badge the STR but then I realise most people don't know what it is anyway and that R badge doesn't particularly stand out.

Maybe would with an M car or a quick Audi etc


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Depends on the car, tempted to de badge the STR but then I realise most people don't know what it is anyway and that R badge doesn't particularly stand out.
> 
> Maybe would with an M car or a quick Audi etc


That's what I was thinking, on high performance cars maby de badging is worth considering, just waiting for more feedback and opinions.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> let me try and get my tiny mind through this, if it's a performance variant then de badge as supposed to an ordinary car, right?


 Yes, correct.

If its the full on steroid-pumped version, then de-badge it, as it doesn't need badges to tell you that its a monster car. People can easily spot the mega tyres, bonnet grilles, ceramic brakes and huge exhaust pipes.

But if its an ordinary car then de-badging it runs the risk of you looking lame and tragic because people might think you want a monster car, but couldn't afford it, so took the badges off a small engine version.

That's my logic anyhow .. LOL


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Used to debadge cars when I got them, it makes polishing & waxing a lot easier - nothing to do with trying to make them look like anything else.
I never debadged the Anniversary because when it was released it had different GTI badges to the standard GTIs although I think they're the standard on VW GTIs now.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

No, because the boot popper is hidden in the 0 of the 508 badge. Taking the badge off would make it look like it had a blue haemorroid on it's bum.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Only when I was younger Wouldn't do it now


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> For example A45 AMG or ST.


If you own an A45, you want people to know you own an A45. The AMG bit means a lot to many.

Most of the people who remove the badges do so as they don't want people to know their car is a lower end model. Not many people removed them from top of the range models.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> If you own an A45, you want people to know you own an A45. The AMG bit means a lot to many.
> 
> Most of the people who remove the badges do so as they don't want people to know their car is a lower end model. Not many people removed them from top of the range models.


That's interesting, my thoughts were that de badging would keep the undesirables away, lol. But I see your point.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I took the DB9 badge off the AM because it made the bootlid look wonky. The D fell off the Volvo's 2.0D badge so I took the whole thing off. Then I thought the S40 badge looked lonely and I didn't want people thinking I had a boggo 1.6 with a boot spoiler so I took that off too. Will post a pic when I get home to show you what I mean


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That's interesting, my thoughts were that de badging would keep the undesirables away, lol. But I see your point.


I think if they're going to do something to a car then they will do it regardless of what badges are or aren't on it, it's just their mentality unfortunately - unless it's stealing it but debadging probably wouldn't stop that either


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Kerr said:


> If you own an A45, you want people to know you own an A45. The AMG bit means a lot to many.
> 
> Most of the people who remove the badges do so as they don't want people to know their car is a lower end model. Not many people removed them from top of the range models.


^ I'm with Kerr on this one.

I'd also be thinking further down the line when I want to sell the car - badges are kind of proof of what car you're selling/advertising, imo.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Depends on the car for me.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Depends on the car for me.


And what car (s) would these be Shaun, did you de badge your Golf R from the options list when you ordered it?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> And what car (s) would these be Shaun, did you de badge your Golf R from the options list when you ordered it?


Again it depends on the car, i can't go through them al LOL, name the car your buying and i will tell you :thumb:, i left the R badge on (its the only badge on the rear anyway) ,not sure if it was an option to remove it but if it was and i didn't want it i would have still had it as your playing for it then remove it yourself and keep them :wave:


----------



## Jon_H (Nov 3, 2015)

funny you should mention A45's
..so I took mine off,the big chickens foot is located via 3 holes in the bodywork










nah,looks carp

but nothing a dose of satin black paint can't put right










well that's the route I took anyway










:lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Personally I don't see the point.

What exactly do you mean by a "performance car"? Like removing the lambo badge from a murcielago or from a skoda octavia vrs?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Personally I don't see the point.
> 
> What exactly do you mean by a "performance car"? Like removing the lambo badge from a murcielago or from a skoda octavia vrs?


Performance cars like M's, RS, ST, VXR, AMG and VRS.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Performance cars like M's, RS, ST, VXR, AMG and VRS.


Even better is the people that ADD these badges to the backs of their cars :lol:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

R7KY D said:


> Even better is the people that ADD these badges to the backs of their cars :lol:


Your not wrong there I have seen a fair few of these over the years, can be quiet embarrassing as you know it's not the real deal.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Know knowing your talking about the car you want then its' a must to leave the badge on for me.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

That amg looked smarter without imo

If anything I'd only have added amg back tho


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I only have the manufacturer badge on the car, I like the rear to look symmetrical and it never does with other badges on. Plus it makes the rear look a mess with writing all over the place and makes it more of a pain to clean and polish etc 

No brainer for me. I don't see it as trying to hide what car it is etc, just looks far better


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimo said:


> That amg looked smarter without imo
> 
> If anything I'd only have added amg back tho


Me too, just the AMG, it's a prestigious badge.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I debadged back in my younger car modifying days. But there's something appealing about keeping something as it was when it left the factory. It satisys the ocd part of my brain. This means keeping badges on. Besides , you wouldn't pay extra for a high spec TV or something and then go and take the badge off.
With regards to not letting on about the performance, those in the know will spot the wheels ,spoilers etc anyway.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

What car are you buying?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Performance cars like M's, RS, ST, VXR, AMG and VRS.


Well on an RS for one it'd be stupid.

Personally, unless it had been heavily modified, which, you won't be, I'd leave it as is.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

turbosnoop said:


> I debadged back in my younger car modifying days. But there's something appealing about keeping something as it was when it left the factory. It satisys the ocd part of my brain. This means keeping badges on. Besides , you wouldn't pay extra for a high spec TV or something and then go and take the badge off.
> With regards to not letting on about the performance, those in the know will spot the wheels ,spoilers etc anyway.


That's very true, those in the know will tell the difference, badge or not, besides a performance badge says it all about the car and the fact people will know it's genuine.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> What car are you buying?


M2 :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Also, I like badges where it is obvious it has been modified ala.


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

Depends on the badge back in the olden days when we all did it the badges were ghastly but modern stuff they don't look so crap these days, even Transit ones look acceptable now. 

I thought about it on both my Toyota Auris as I took them of my MR2 Turbo but on the Auris they look acceptable that and am not 17 anymore


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I think on the m2 the badges add a little something.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok 

Now we know it's an m2 

Leave it


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Soul boy 68 said:


> M2 :thumb:


Nope , you leave the badges in the exact positions they left the factory :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kimo said:


> Ok
> 
> Now we know it's an m2
> 
> Leave it


Make up your mind :lol:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> Make up your mind :lol:


Well no

I made my mind up

For it was going to say something like Golf on one side and R on bye other you'd remove just the golf

This only will say m2 so you leave it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> M2 :thumb:


Have you placed an order? Got a slot?

I mind you saying you were waiting on the figures for the car. Reading what the guys have been saying about the finance on the BMW site, the deals are woeful.

BMW aren't discounting the car, the interest rate is too high and the GFMV is miserable. It looks like they are either looking to milk customers of every penny, or sell them cheaper M4s. The deals are that expensive the M4 is cheaper.

The M2 appears to be a cash buy, or certainly external finance.

Here was a quote someone posted up.*

Base price £44,070.00
Deposit £5998
4 Years / 8000 miles
Gfv £19,750.46
10.8%
48 x £721

That is stupidly expensive.*

That works out £40,500 in payments for a 4 year PCP. That's nearly the price of the car outright.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Have you placed an order? Got a slot?
> 
> I mind you saying you were waiting on the figures for the car. Reading what the guys have been saying about the finance on the BMW site, the deals are woeful.
> 
> ...


Finance figures are not out until December from what the dealer tells me and I will be going for the PCP deal, if the figures are stupid then I'll leave it, so it's too early yet. My S1 will be the deposit so will see where it goes, I am not in any pressure so will see what figure they give for the S1 when the time comes. I have paid £2,000 deposit for my slot and it's refunded if a deal falls through. I didn't think BMW would discount the M2 as it will only be a small production run of only 1,900 for the Uk In its life cycle, so you won't see many M2's on UK roads.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Should be a nice car mate, beemers are my favourite. Oh, and yes, keep the badges on.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There is guys posting similar deals to that on the BMW forum.

There is also a guy from TRL, who is a broker and he gets the guys amazing deals. Here's his post on the matter.



The numbers for the car are clearly out there. Are you sure the dealer you're dealing with isn't buying time as they haven't got a car?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> There is guys posting similar deals to that on the BMW forum.
> 
> There is also a guy from TRL, who is a broker and he gets the guys amazing deals. Here's his post on the matter.
> 
> ...


Sytner BMW have an allocation of Six M2's I was the fifth one to put a deposit for my allocation. The sales guy told me they won't get finance figures until December so it's interesting that you obtained these figures, should I challenge them based on the info you shared?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sytner BMW have an allocation of Six M2's I was the fifth one to put a deposit for my allocation. The sales guy told me they won't get finance figures until December so it's interesting that you obtained these figures, should I challenge them based on the info you shared?


I am nipping to see my friends at Sytner Nottingham tomorrow so I will let you know what they say on the matter.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> I am nipping to see my friends at Sytner Nottingham tomorrow so I will let you know what they say on the matter.


That would be great Shaun, I am obviously keen to know your findings, PM or post on here. :thumb: Sytner BMW for me are in Romford.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TRL are a trusted company. It's clear he has access to the pricing. Not sure he would offer that information on a public forum otherwise. The guys who have had quotes were from their dealers.

He seems to be sure about allocation too.

I've no idea if he's wrong or not about the allocation. Nobody is under the impression that it is a limited run. The opinions coming through is cars are in restricted numbers for the first year, but aren't afterwards.

There's 200 BMW dealers in the UK. With 500 cars for the first year, a dealer getting 6 doesn't work in with the maths.

TRL said this earlier.



The dealers should know from next week what slots they have and build dates.

http://www.babybmw.net/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=79222&start=45


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Shaun said:


> I am nipping to see my friends at Sytner Nottingham tomorrow so I will let you know what they say on the matter.


Aww you might find Rollini lurking about


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

^^^ very interesting Kerr, my allocation was confirmed last week for September 2016, both Both BMW Sytner and BMW Coopers have told me the same facts that the M2 will be a small run, Coopers was the first dealer I tried but I didn't get a good vibe with them, Sytner were more fourth coming. These two dealerships were only getting drip fed infomation so things could well change. It's not a situation I have ever come across before, usually cars are in stock which makes it easier but in this M2 case, it's much different, production won't start until April.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Went though this few months ago, Not on a hyper performance car mind.

thread before/after pics..
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368230

In the end after some help from forum members photoshoping pictures I went through with a debadge just leaving the manufacture logo. IMO It has much improved the overall rear end look.

As has been said doing this on the whole would keep most people guessing and potentially keep the wrong sort of people away from your car not drawing as much attention as a badge like AMG, M5, VXR, ST, RS3 etc.. Depends where you live / where you tend to park if its a decision to help the safety of your car.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sytner BMW have an allocation of Six M2's I was the fifth one to put a deposit for my allocation. The sales guy told me they won't get finance figures until December so it's interesting that you obtained these figures, should I challenge them based on the info you shared?


Who told you about allocation? 
Would love to know where people make stuff up from...


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Shaun said:


> I am nipping to see my friends at Sytner Nottingham tomorrow so I will let you know what they say on the matter.


Who do you see at Nottingham?...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> Who told you about allocation?
> Would love to know where people make stuff up from...


The sales man, who else?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The sales man, who else?


Great comment. Could have been a manager or genius or anyone. Hence the question :|

But it depends what you mean by their allocation of 6 cars is....

Bmw are not restricting the numbers of the M2.

Their 6 cars is that initial quota until Jan. For launch build slots.

And fyi. They can quote you figures on the M2 so go and challenge them


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> Great comment. Could have been a manager or genius or anyone. Hence the question :|
> 
> But it depends what you mean by their allocation of 6 cars is....
> 
> ...


Challenge them on what? I got my allocation so that's all that matters.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rollini said:


> Great comment. Could have been a manager or genius or anyone. Hence the question :|
> 
> But it depends what you mean by their allocation of 6 cars is....
> 
> ...


Lol genius

What kind of job role gets that name 😏


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Sytner BMW have an allocation of Six M2's I was the fifth one to put a deposit for my allocation. The sales guy told me they won't get finance figures until December so it's interesting that you obtained these figures, *should I challenge them based on the info you shared?*





Soul boy 68 said:


> Challenge them on what? I got my allocation so that's all that matters.


Why you haven't got figures. From your previous comment ^^^


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> Why you haven't got figures. From your previous comment ^^^


Figures are not available yet, waiting om BMW to let me know so I can then discuss it with them.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Figures are not available yet, waiting om BMW to let me know so I can then discuss it with them.


They are though. That's what I'm saying


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> It depends what the badge said.


Same for me, so if it said RS, AMG, M, RenaultSport etc I'd keep the badges.

If if just implied a trim level or engine size and the car looks cleaner without badges then I'd consider it.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> They are though. That's what I'm saying


When the time comes I will sit down and do number crunching with them, then we will see. I am in no hurry, when they call me, i'll talk, if the numbers don't suit me then I walk away, but I recon the numbers will suit me.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> When the time comes I will sit down and do number crunching with them, then we will see. I am in no hurry, when they call me, i'll talk, if the numbers don't suit me then I walk away, but I recon the numbers will suit me.


Cool. Not a problem. Thought I'd let you know seeing as you'd not been given the correct info from High Wycombe re figures.

The car will no doubt be amazing. I'm in an M235i so really looking forward to seeing the M2


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> Cool. Not a problem. Thought I'd let you know seeing as you'd not been given the correct info from High Wycombe re figures.
> 
> The car will no doubt be amazing. I'm in an M235i so really looking forward to seeing the M2


You are in already a really good car and well received by the motoring press so the M2 should be a weapon, are you after an M2 as well? Anyway back on topic, would you de -badge an M2, AMG, RS etc?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> You are in already a really good car and well received by the motoring press so the M2 should be a weapon, are you after an M2 as well? Anyway back on topic, would you de -badge an M2, AMG, RS etc?


I love my car. And couldn't afford to upgrade to an M2 unfortunately due to other commitments with a house. 
I wouldn't debadge it personally. I left the M235i badge on my car and think it looks fine.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Rollini said:


> I love my car. And couldn't afford to upgrade to an M2 unfortunately due to other commitments with a house.
> I wouldn't debadge it personally. I left the M235i badge on my car and think it looks fine.


I like that boot spoiler, is that carbon fibre? car looks really cool. :thumb:


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I like that boot spoiler, is that carbon fibre? car looks really cool. :thumb:


Yes carbon fibre. With the M2 you'll no doubt have the M Performance options available too. 
Cheers! :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Now I see it's an M2 I'd still de badge it for symmetry but that's because I have OCD (no kidding, I really do 'suffer' with it!) so I'd have it off myself. I said I'd post up my car so here it is with all its badges attached



Then this happened!



Now the car looked like a 2.0 petrol and I never liked that badge and it bothered me it wasn't complete badge and it had a bit missing so this happened.



As you can see, next to my brothers povvo C30 1.6, it looks a lot better. He doesn't care but I keep threatening to take that badge off!!! My next trick is get a newer Volvo badge which is spaced out larger across the bootlid. Maybe...


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Now I see it's an M2 I'd still de badge it for symmetry but that's because I have OCD (no kidding, I really do 'suffer' with it!) so I'd have it off myself. I said I'd post up my car so here it is with all its badges attached
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must say it does look a whole lot better.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Why thank you kind sir  I prefer it without the badge IMHO, and I'll find the DB9 before and after so you can see that too.

I put the badge back on when I sold it though. Give me 2 mins... 

EDIT Here it is 

Before



And when I took it off



What's that manky Volvo doing in the background??


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

^^^^^^At least that manky Volvo works


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Hahaha, too true lol, 137,000 miles and going strong. And that's with SWMBO driving it; and with her driving, I'm amazed it's made it this far. That woman has no concept of mechanical sympathy at all :O


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Why thank you kind sir  I prefer it without the badge IMHO, and I'll find the DB9 before and after so you can see that too.
> 
> I put the badge back on when I sold it though. Give me 2 mins...
> 
> ...


The Aston does look the part indeed, I bet it turns heads at the traffic lights and it has to grinning like this


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Soul boy 68 said:


> For example A45 AMG or ST.





Kerr said:


> If you own an A45, you want people to know you own an A45. The AMG bit means a lot to many.


The A45 comes as standard with a 4matic badge, that would definitely go straight in the bin!

For the vast majority of badges I prefer it left as standard.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Bero said:


> The A45 comes as standard with a 4matic badge, that would definitely go straight in the bin!
> 
> For the vast majority of badges I prefer it left as standard.


On my old one it is an option to have 4matic on the back, but not many do. I used to think 4matic meant a 4 speed auto on old Mercs. :lol:

Early A45s had nothing on the wings, my later MK1 had TURBO and AMG in small letters. New new one has 4Matic on the wings and it doesn't look good.

I really don't like 4Matic for some reason.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Kerr said:


> On my old one it is an option to have 4matic on the back, but not many do. I used to think 4matic meant a 4 speed auto on old Mercs. :lol:
> 
> Early A45s had nothing on the wings, my later MK1 had TURBO and AMG in small letters. New new one has 4Matic on the wings and it doesn't look good.
> 
> I really don't like 4Matic for some reason.


A terrible, terrible naming convention, I thought the same as you on the meaning.

Compare it to the Quattro name, and the success it's had!

To the extent that most RS6 owners pay circa £600 for the factory option of 'Quattro' written in big letters along the lower grille!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah I always thought 4matic looked crap on the back of Mercs where the term Quattro conjures up images of rallying and performance. Even if it's a FWD orientated haldex system.

Goes to show the power of branding.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Would debadge it, if it was a sleeper.
You bog standard outside with a massive engine in it.
That's fun, people thinking have a run of the mill motor, until you pull away or leave them standing on these stretches of private motorways.

Germans always been good with it, looks on the outside like a bog standard 520D, but a V8 under the bonnet.

No point to debadge the top of the range with spoilers, AMG wheels, wide arches etc. People can see straight away what it is.
You maybe fool a little schoolboy, but any person with a little petrol in their veins will not be fooled ( and the rest of the public is not in the slightest interested)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Caledoniandream said:


> Would debadge it, if it was a sleeper.
> You bog standard outside with a massive engine in it.
> That's fun, people thinking have a run of the mill motor, until you pull away or leave them standing on these stretches of private motorways.
> 
> ...


It's the same reason I don't understand people putting RS/RS4/M/AMG badges on their boggo cars. People who know what an RS4 is know it's just a badge....and it's not going to impress anyone who does not know what an RS4 is!

The quote below appeals to be.....although I don't think I would spec a car like that myself.



> he offered some details about the upcoming Business Line package for the 2014 E63 AMG.....
> 
> This package will tone down the aggressive looks of the E63 AMG and make it look more like a regular E-Class, turning it into a "sleeper car". One of the most important changes will be the removal of the quad exhaust setup of the AMG version.
> 
> ...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I always though 4Matic was an Auto until a few years back


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I never realised so many people look at debadging as a trying to hide what car it is thing, I've literally never looked at it like that. Purely look at it aesthetically, badges look messy to me 

anyone who knows about cars doesn't need to see a badge to know what car it is anyway


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Clancy said:


> I never realised so many people look at debadging as a trying to hide what car it is thing, I've literally never looked at it like that. Purely look at it aesthetically, badges look messy to me
> 
> anyone who knows about cars doesn't need to see a badge to know what car it is anyway


It depends on the car. A OEM+ or modified look noone's going to think that.

If it's a standard car, especially of a premium brand in poverty spec that's been de-badged I automatically think thats the reason....especially if it's a little older and has a cheap private plate...possibly to hide it's age!

Of course I could be wrong....it's been known once before :lol:


----------

